# 800 call conversation



## NTFS

hello.. i need your help with these...

1. You're welcome.

2. You have to scratch the silver protective coating to reveal the PIN.

3. The PIN is located below the 800 number.

4. To where are you trying to place a call?

5. What is the 800 number you dialed?

we usually use these when talking to our portuguese customers.

Thanks in advance!


Obrigado! Chau!  
NTFS


----------



## Outsider

My suggestions are in blue:



			
				NTFS said:
			
		

> 1. You're welcome.
> De nada. / Não tem de quê.
> 
> 2. You have to scratch the silver protective coating to reveal the PIN.
> Tem de raspar a cobertura protectora prateada para expor o PIN.
> 
> 3. The PIN is located below the 800 number.
> O PIN está debaixo do número da linha gratuita.
> 
> 4. To where are you trying to place a call?
> Para onde está tentando ligar/telefonar?
> 
> 5. What is the 800 number you dialed?
> Que número de linha gratuita discou/marcou? / Qual foi o número de linha gratuita que discou/marcou?


You should wait for other replies, to check if what I wrote makes sense for Brazilians.

 P.S.: "800 number" is a phrase that designates a number free of charge in the U.S. I've translated it to "número de linha gratuita", but I'm not sure if it would be clearer, for your customers, if you said "número 800"--assuming that the number on the card/documentation available to the customer actually starts with those digits.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Good translation, Puro.


----------



## Lems

Hi NTFS

I changed the title of this thread to give information about what is being asked (see rule number 4 above).

Lems
_________________________
This “telephone” has too many inconveniences to seriously be considered a communication means. 
Western Union internal memo, 1876.


----------



## Lems

NTFS said:
			
		

> (...)
> we usually use these when talking to our portuguese customers.
> (...)


Just curious here: do you receive calls from Brazilians as well?

Lems
__________________________
This “telephone” has too many inconveniences to seriously be considered a communication means. 
Western Union internal memo, 1876.


----------



## NTFS

Lems said:
			
		

> Just curious here: do you receive calls from Brazilians as well?
> 
> Lems
> __________________________
> This “telephone” has too many inconveniences to seriously be considered a communication means.
> Western Union internal memo, 1876.


 

hi Lems,

yes we do receive calls from brazilians calling brazil and we (me and Lancelot)  can hardly understand them because we only studied spanish, but we're trying our best to understand and help them. anytime now we'll be studying portuguese, and we're hoping that the people here in the forum won't hesistate to help us... 


Obrigado!
NTFS


----------



## NTFS

Outsider said:
			
		

> My suggestions are in blue:
> 
> 
> You should wait for other replies, to check if what I wrote makes sense for Brazilians.
> 
> P.S.: "800 number" is a phrase that designates a number free of charge in the U.S. I've translated it to "número de linha gratuita", but I'm not sure if it would be clearer, for your customers, if you said "número 800"--assuming that the number on the card/documentation available to the customer actually starts with those digits.


 

  

Thanks alot for your help! I'm sure these can help! 

Obrigado!
NTFS


----------



## Lems

NTFS said:
			
		

> hi Lems,
> 
> yes we do receive calls from brazilians calling brazil and we (me and Lancelot)  can hardly understand them because we only studied spanish, but we're trying our best to understand and help them. anytime now we'll be studying portuguese, and we're hoping that the people here in the forum won't hesistate to help us...
> 
> 
> Obrigado!
> NTFS


Try out this site where you can paste an expression or even a whole phrase and select Gabriela to read it aloud for you with the Brazilian accent, or Amalia, with the European one. 

I think it will be of help.

Boa sorte!  
(Good luck)

Lems
___________________________
Flying machines heavier than the air are impossible.
Lord Kelvin, president of the Royal Society, 1895.


----------



## NTFS

Lems said:
			
		

> Try out this site where you can paste an expression or even a whole phrase and select Gabriela to read it aloud for you with the Brazilian accent, or Amalia, with the European one.
> 
> I think it will be of help.
> 
> Boa sorte!
> (Good luck)
> 
> Lems
> ___________________________
> Flying machines heavier than the air are impossible.
> Lord Kelvin, president of the Royal Society, 1895.


 
 
thanks alot lems, the site is really useful.


----------



## Lancel0t

other phrases:

- Please give me the PIN so I could check the status of your card

- I have given back the lost minutes on your card

- If there is an answering machine that answered your call, it will be considered as a valid call and therefore your card will be charged.

Another questions, do you have other terms for PIN (Personal Identification Number)? If yes, please tell me.

Obrigado pela sua colaboração


----------



## NTFS

just a follow up...


how do you say: is there anything else i can help you with? or anything else?

i had a customer just now and asked him algo mas? he told me no intiendo... LOL



Obrigado!
NTFS


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Is there anything else I can help you with?
_O que mais posso fazer para ajudá-lo?_ (If you address a male subject)
_... ajudá-la?_ (If you address a female subject)

Local 800 call operators have habitually ended their calls with anything nearly exactly as, or along the lines of, "O que mais a XXX pode fazer pelo senhor(a), Sr./Sra. YYY?" (What else can XXX do for you, Mr./Mrs. YYY?) and "A XXX agradece, Sr./Sra. YYY!" (XXX thanks you [for calling], Mr./Mrs. YYY!)

XXX = the company/business concern the call operator works for
YYY = Name of subject, client etc

Otherwise clients, subjects from Brazil etc should read the fine print or go get a language interpreter before placing international calls. Before calling your business concern up, at least.


----------



## Outsider

Marcio_Osorio said:
			
		

> Is there anything else I can help you with?
> _O que mais posso fazer para ajudá-lo?_ (If you address a male subject)
> _... ajudá-la?_ (If you address a female subject)


And, if you ask _O que mais posso fazer para *ajudar*?_, you don't need to worry about the customer's gender.   



			
				NTFS said:
			
		

> i had a customer just now and asked him algo mas? he told me no intiendo... LOL


That's not too different from _Algo mais?_ in Portuguese, but your customers may understand better if you ask _Deseja mais alguma coisa?_ instead. (Answer: _Não, obrigado/a._ or _Sim, ..._)


----------



## Outsider

Lancel0t said:
			
		

> - Please give me the PIN so I could check the status of your card
> _Por favor, diga qual é o PIN, para eu poder verificar o estado do seu cartão._
> 
> - I have given back the lost minutes on your card
> _Restituí os minutos perdidos ao seu cartão._
> 
> - If there is an answering machine that answered your call, it will be considered as a valid call and therefore your card will be charged.
> _Se a sua chamada foi atendida por um atendedor automático, será considerada válida e, como tal, cobrada ao seu cartão._
> 
> Another questions, do you have other terms for PIN (Personal Identification Number)?


As far as I know, our telephone companies use the English acronym _PIN_, pronounced in English.


----------



## NTFS

hey marcio, outsider thank you so much! 




Saludos! Chau!
NTFS

p.s. how do you say thank very much... i know thank you is obrigado right?


----------



## Outsider

"Thank you very much" is _muito obrigado_ if said by a man and _muito obrigada_ if said by a woman.


----------



## NTFS

Outsider said:
			
		

> "Thank you very much" is _muito obrigado_ if said by a man and _muito obrigada_ if said by a woman.


 

 Muito Obrigado Outsider!!! 


Chau!
NTFS!


----------



## Outsider

Just one final note:



			
				Outsider said:
			
		

> - I have given back the lost minutes on your card
> Restituí os minutos perdidos ao seu cartão.


Since nonnative speakers may not pronounce _restituí_ correctly, and to avoid any confusion with _restitui_, it may be better to say: _"*Já* restituí os minutos perdidos ao seu cartão"_, which means "I have *already* given back the lost minutes on your card".


----------



## Lancel0t

muito obrigado Outsider y Marcio


----------



## NTFS

just a follow-up. how do you say

1. I can only understand a little portuguese, please bear with me.
2. Thanks in advance


Obrigado! Chau
NTFS

p.s. what's the difference?

chau, ciao, chao


----------



## Outsider

NTFS said:
			
		

> just a follow-up. how do you say
> 
> 1. I can only understand a little portuguese, please bear with me.


_Só entendo um pouco de português, por favor seja paciente._ 



			
				NTFS said:
			
		

> 2. Thanks in advance


See here. There are other possible translations...



			
				NTFS said:
			
		

> p.s. what's the difference?
> 
> chau, ciao, chao


_Ciao_: original Italian spelling. 
_Chau_: more conformal to Portuguese spelling.
I'd never seen _chao_ before, but you may also see _tchau_.

There's no difference in meaning, when they're used by Portuguese-speaking people.


----------



## NTFS

Outsider said:
			
		

> _Só entendo um pouco de português, por favor seja paciente._
> 
> 
> See here. There are other possible translations...
> 
> 
> _Ciao_: original Italian spelling.
> _Chau_: more conformal to Portuguese spelling.
> I'd never seen _chao_ before, but you may also see _tchau_.
> 
> There's no difference in meaning, when they're used by Portuguese-speaking people.


ok... but i believe there is a word chow. it's chinese. (not related) 

Thank you so much Outside... I really appreciate your helpfullness!
  

Muito Obrigado
NTFS


----------



## Lancel0t

Guys another translation pls.

Our system is in the process of updating and I can't see the details of your call as of the moment. Please call us back after 30 minutes.

As much as I would like to help you right now, I am sorry but I can't because our system is still updating. 

Thank you for calling xxxx my name is xxxx and how may I help you?

Obrigado pela sua colaboração.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Lancel0t said:
			
		

> Guys another translation pls.
> 
> Our system is in the process of updating and I can't see the details of your call as of the moment. Please call us back after 30 minutes.
> 
> As much as I would like to help you right now, I am sorry but I can't because our system is still updating.
> 
> Thank you for calling xxxx my name is xxxx and how may I help you?
> 
> Obrigado pela sua colaboração.


Here goes my version in italics.

_No momento nosso sistema, em processo de atualização, não pode enxergar os detalhes de sua chamada. Por favor, ligue-nos após 30 minutos_[1]_.

Por mais que queira, não posso ajudá-lo_[2]_ neste exato momento. Peço-lhe desculpas, mas não posso, pelo menos até o nosso sistema se atualizar.

Obrigado pela ligação, xxx. Chamo-me xxx. Posso ajudá-lo/la em mais alguma coisa?

_Legend:

Simplifying the green part of the text: "No momento todos os nossos atendentes estão ocupados. Ligue-nos daqui a meia hora". Or what most of us down here would hear from electronic secretary-voiced answer calls.
[1] You can change the underlined part to "daqui a meia hora." with negligibly little loss of meaning.
[2] -lo = him (Direct object. If the person at the other end of line happens to behave like, gives any clear indication or exhibits behavior such as that of, a male at least)
-la = her (Direct object. If the person at the other end of line happens to behave like, gives any clear indication or exhibits behavior such as that of, a female at least)


[[[A]]]


----------



## Lancel0t

Muito Obrigado Marcio and thanks for the info.


----------



## ADRIANO AMANCIO CONCEIÇÃO

NTFS said:
			
		

> hi Lems,
> 
> yes we do receive calls from brazilians calling brazil and we (me and Lancelot)  can hardly understand them because we only studied spanish, but we're trying our best to understand and help them. anytime now we'll be studying portuguese, and we're hoping that the people here in the forum won't hesistate to help us...
> 
> 
> Obrigado!
> NTFS


 hello, NTFS
Na verdade, no Brasil nós dizemos 0800 (zero-oitocentos  = zero- eight hundred) quando alguma coisa é de graça(  tipo :almoço, ligação telefônica,show,etc). Esta expressão veio devido a certos números de telefones ,que quando iniciavam-se com 0800, sabia-se que a ligação era grátis.
Adriano

Belo Horizonte, 17 de maio 2005


----------



## NTFS

hello,

it's me again.
i just want to ask how to say

'"Please hang-up first and dial the other 800 # again."

Muito Obrigado!~
NTFS


----------

